# White Turkey



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a white tom running around with the group of turkeys on my property. Just wondering if anyone knows the legalities on shooting one. If it is totally legal, anyone know of getting a full mount done and how much it cost.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's fair game!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Perfectly legal, especially as it may be a bird with domestic blood. White turkeys seem to be very common in mid to southern Michigan in the last 10 years or so, just look at the number of threads about them here on this board. White wild turkeys are supposed to be really rare...but they sure aren't down there. 

Please take it out. 

But before you do, you might want to check around the neighborhood and see if it belongs to somebody, shoot some kid's 4H pet that managed to escape and Mom and Dad might not be happy.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Linda if its Feral does it need to be tagged


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

It's definitley not someones pet, I had trail cam pictures of it all last call, running with a group of 30-40 turkeys. I guess I thought this was more rare then what you say.


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah I have been seeing a half white one with 40 other birds for two weeks now. Can't get permission to hunt there though.

A full mount runs about 650


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Lets see some pictures! I use to raise turkeys back in high school. The guy I got them from, had bread his domestic ones with wild ones he had cought. All kinds of wild colors. I agree with Linda, its probably got some domestic blood running through its dna.

Tom


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah I have been seeing a half white one with 40 other birds for two weeks now. Can't get permission to hunt there though.

A full mount runs about 650


----------



## MJZ1974 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've seen white turkeys on my property (St. Clair County) for 15 years. Usually one in a group of about 15 or so. A few seem to be "half-and-half" also.

I too thought they were really rare (akin to seing an albino deer) but found them to be more common than I expected.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I have seen a mostly white hen with a group of four other wild turkeys for a coouple of years now. If it was a domstic turkey it would'nt it have died during the first winter?


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

domestic turkeys running with wild turkeys have the advantage of being with wild turkeys that know more about winter survival than they do...then there's so much food in the wild in the lower, and all those farms with left over unharvested crops...and it all depends on the winter, which you really don't get much of in southern and central lower Michigan compared to the NLP and the UP.

Note that you rarely, if ever, hear of any white turkeys in the NLP or in the UP.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah man get after it. those make great mounts. my dad has mounted a few through the years. he is a taxidermist over in the thumb area. if you get em let me know. i can pass his info along to you. good luck


----------

